# Acase iPad Covers - Great Sale



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know anything about these covers, clicked on an advertising link here on KB. But I just sent the link to my daughter who's probably getting an iPad soon. Amazing sale prices, from $11.75 up.

http://www.acase4ipad.com/?gclid=CP_vnq2auqYCFddA2godSQwOKQ


----------

